# Black Rapid vs Peak Design vs CarrySpeed vs SpiderHolster



## pwp (Nov 7, 2013)

Once you've moved away from the traditional neck-strap, it's very hard to go back. But the whole sling-strap and holster industry is still very young and evolving fast. PeakDesign has been one of the bigger Kickstarter successes. Is anyone using the Peak Design Capture system?

http://peakdesignltd.com/capture/
https://peakdesignltd.com/leash-cuff/

The Peak Design CapturePro looks to me to be a sophisticated, evolved, compact design. The DualPlate is an intriguing design compatible with both Manfrotto RC2 and Arca-Swiss. Any reviews I've read are gushing, but appear to have been written by acolytes or affiliates. Any real-world feedback?

The Leash strap system can convert in seconds from a sling strap to a conventional neck strap. The Leash looks a little thin, so I emailed Peak Design who replied almost immediately saying a wider, more comfortable strap suited to the weight of a pro body with 70-200 zoom will be shipping very soon.

I often work long days on my feet carrying a load of gear. The search for a perfect carrying system is a bit like the search for the holy grail. I have a Spider Pro system www.spiderholster.com with the dual holster belt which has been very good but is now worn out and needs replacing. 

Recently I had a case of buyers-regret on a full set of CarrySpeed straps; the Extreme, the Pro and the Dual plus extra F1 foldable plates. Initially the system looked full of promise, and I figured I'd get used to the clumsy attachment system and bulky components. What I will say about CarrySpeed is that it is just great if you're only carrying one body/lens so long as that does not include a 70-200 f/2.8. The ability to instantly hitch the camera up tight solves the BR bouncy-bouncy issue. Two straps doesn't work together and the design implementation of the Dual is a mess.

So what to choose? The new kid from Peak Design? More Spiders? BR? And CarrySpeed appear to have been wiped off the face of the map, litigated out of existence by a cashed-up BR for having the audacity to make a sling strap.

-pw


----------



## Halfrack (Nov 10, 2013)

Toss in the CarrySpeed site has been down for a while. I love my F1 plate, but it's just not perfect when used with the Hasselblad.

What wore out on the Spider setup? I don't like their plates (doesn't fit my hands), but the pin and catch works great to me.


----------



## pwp (Nov 10, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> What wore out on the Spider setup? I don't like their plates (doesn't fit my hands), but the pin and catch works great to me.



I wore out the belt and pads for the second time. They're not long-term durable. I'd think that the plates and holsters and pins would have very long lives. 

What I'm really interested to hear is any direct real-world user experiences with Peak Design Straps and CapturePro systems.

-pw


----------



## CarlTN (Nov 10, 2013)

I had a similar thread recently. I suppose this one will be interesting too. I've kind of decided to keep my Optech, and will be selling my Spider Pro. I still don't really like the Optech all that much, but it's only $18, and these others are $60 and up.


----------



## pwp (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello out there! Anyone using Peak-Design straps and Capture system?

-pw


----------



## Taemobig (Dec 27, 2013)

I use the peak design strap and capture clip. Its "almost" perfect for my needs. There are times when I don't want to use a strap and its the only strap system that you can take off the camera really fast and not have those bulky clips on the strap holes. The only thing that I don't like about it is that the strap is not wide/padded. If you have a big dslr and big lens (for example 5d mk3 with a 70-200) then the strap tends to dig on your shoulder and its really uncomfortable. Its currently winter time so its not so bad when I'm wearing a thick jacket. I suggest waiting for the padded version at least.

I prefer to use it on my EOS M and the strap is so small that it takes up very little space when I have my EOS M in my small bag or jacket pocket.

I also have the peak design "cuff" for those times when I don't want to use a strap but still want to keep my camera secure. Having the connectors on my camera already makes it alot easier for me to put it on instead of having to screw on a separate hand strap. One situation I run into constantly where the cuff was better to secure my camera than a neck strap is when I would shoot in a pool with the water up to my chest. If the camera slipped off my fingers somehow, having a neck strap on would mean the camera will still end up in the water but with the cuff all I need to do is raise my wrist above my head if I drop my camera. Thankfully that has not happened....yet.

As for the capture clip, its good for what it does, but I prefer it on my bag strap than my belt. I have a big camera and big lenses...it tends to pull my pants down alot lol. Also, having the capture plates on my camera bodies already makes using my Arca Swiss compatible tripod heads a bit faster to use. No need to screw on a separate plate. 

Its a bit pricy for my taste but I got 2 sets of all 3 when the leash/cuff was introduced on kickstarter and got them all for nearly half price 

For weddings, I dual wield 2 bodies, 2 speedlites, 2 lenses (24-70 2.8 and 70-200 2.8) and thats when I use the Black Rapid double strap. The wide padded straps makes a huge difference compared to the peak design strap.

As for the other straps, I've never used them so I can't really compare or comment about them.


----------



## Botts (Dec 31, 2013)

pwp said:


> Once you've moved away from the traditional neck-strap, it's very hard to go back. But the whole sling-strap and holster industry is still very young and evolving fast. PeakDesign has been one of the bigger Kickstarter successes. Is anyone using the Peak Design Capture system?
> 
> http://peakdesignltd.com/capture/
> https://peakdesignltd.com/leash-cuff/
> ...



I freaking love the capture. I have the original capture from the Kickstarter campaign, but it has been replaced by the newer version.

I prefer the newer capture as it has a tripod thread on the bottom and is fully ARCA compliant. The thigh pad is a must if you are rocking a heavy lens though, otherwise it'll dig into your hip like mad.

Normally I'll leave my BR strap attached to my camera and only click it into my capture when I don't want my camera bouncing. There's some slack in the BR strap, but that's fine. **I do attach my BR strap to my camera with a split ring on the Canon strap attachment bar.** Otherwise you couldn't use the BR strap and the capture at the same time.

I wear mine with a holster (gun) belt. It has the stiffness needed to prevent my pants from coming down. I prefer Disse Gear belts, but Bullhide Belts, and Orion Leather Company (not marketed as a holster belt) belts work great too.


----------



## Ruined (Jan 7, 2014)

I am still partial to the Think Tank holster/belt system over these strap type setups. While the straps are more convenient and quicker to access gear, I think they are substantially more risky to use. I feel more confident that my camera and lenses would still be intact at the end of the night when they are in padded holsters instead of an unprotected strap/clip/belt.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 7, 2014)

The Capture Pro clip seems interesting...except if I have a bracket on my camera. I've already _got_ the Arcaswiss from the bracket, but I imagine I couldn't use the bracket to clip into this. I suppose I could use an Acraswiss clamp screwed onto this clip-in, but that just gets awkward I bet, and kinda defeats the purpose. I think it'd be good for a smaller DSLR without a grip & a lighter lens, or a mirrorless system or something like that. In fact, all the videos I see are a smaller DSLR with a small lens.


----------



## coloradopa (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll put my vote in for the M Plate system
http://www.customslr.com/products/m-plate-pro/?utm_source=SLRLounge&utm_medium=125banner&utm_campaign=M-Plate

Its ARCA and Manfrotto compatible. The tab lets you leave the sling on while on the tripod. The other thing I really like is the strap. It has a quick release so you can leave the strap on and clip off the camera. Great when you are getting on and off a bus or in and out of a car. Mine has about 100k miles on it.


----------



## paulv1958 (Jan 8, 2014)

I use the cotten carrier products, they have worked well for me. The bracket / holder comes as a arca swis mount so connects to tripod without having to remove holster lock


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 8, 2014)

I often carry two bodies - a 7D with the 70-200 f2.8L II and a 5D3 with a 24-105 f4.0L. I can't handle the shoulder strap bags anymore. After a while, the strain near my neck gives me headaches. Plus, I don't like the cameras swinging too far, so I stayed away from BR straps. I most often used Think Tank holsters on a Think Tank Pro Speed Belt. 

A couple months ago, I invested in two Peak Design Capture Clips. I have been very impressed with these. As the photos below demonstrate, I sewed 2" straps into a loop so I could mount the clip horizontally and then be able to slide it around the Pro Speed Belt. The clips are always on the belt and I don't use the holsters as much. The clips are very handy for changing lenses.

Also, I make my own neck straps using 1" wide tubular webbing (from REI). The neck strap is still handy when I grab a single body. These 1" straps are less cumbersome than the Canon straps. They are nice to have when I'm in a hurry and just need to throw a camera around my neck or shoulder.

So far, I strongly recommend the Capture Clips, especially the new design (as shown below).

EDIT: I added a fourth photo below. The strap is sewn it two places to keep it secure below the belt and to prevent losing the whole works should the clamps on the clip loosen (which hasn't happened, yet).


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jan 8, 2014)

i'm not a fan of belt systems at all...on a big and heavy camera, it just feels weird walking around with.
i bought the Capture, it works for mirrorless cameras but on a 5d3 with only a 24-70, it felt so uncomfortable on the belt or even on a backback..i just didn't like the feeling of it..it just feels like someone pulling your belt as you walk.

i then went to buy the b-grip evo..thinking with the large surface area it would be better...i was wrong, it felt even more weird and unnatural to walk around with and a hassle to use..

i also was using the Black Rapids for a while but i felt that it does get in the way whe i'm sitting or squatting down because the strap would fall off my shoulder even with the extra harness...

Ultimately, the one strap that is pretty unknown but works FANTASTIC for me...it's a sling style, it is adjustable in length on the fly and is lockable and is super light and comfortable..I use this strap ALL the time now and it's the best strap i've used by far....It's none other than the Joby Ultrafit strap
http://joby.com/camera-straps/ultrafit-sling-strap-for-men/

for bigger dslrs there's a thicker version
http://joby.com/camera-straps/pro-sling-strap/

Go check it out..it really is that great a product that is very overlooked.


----------



## BoneDoc (Jan 8, 2014)

The capture looks intriguing indeed. I wonder how it compares though to the spider holster, as I was originally going to order one.


----------



## Schruminator (Jan 8, 2014)

FTb-n that's a pretty slick set up you have there, I may have to steal the idea!

I have the PeakDesign Capture Clip (the model before their current one-- mine doesn't have a female thread to screw the whole assembly onto a tripod or whatever it is that the latest one does).

All in all, I love it. It's great when you have a back pack for mounting your camera on the should strap-- which works well for me since I love hiking. For a heavier lens (5D3 + 70-200 2.8) I do need to tighten up my belt if I'm not using my backpack as it will try to pull my pants down, and with the clip in the vertical position it does dig in a bit. I haven't tried their pad (or FTb-n's idea above), but if the pad works as advertised, I would recommend it for heavier lenses if you're using your belt. If you're using a backpack shoulder strap, heavier lenses still work pretty darn well.

Anywho, long story short (too late?) it works well, I wish it cost less so I could buy another, but overall I'm happy with it. The plate is basically permanently attached to the bottom of my camera and the clip is either on my belt or backpack whenever I am out shooting. I haven't seen a reason to look into any other system since I picked the Capture Clip up. It securely holds the camera out of the way when you don't need it and it's easy to grab the camera when you do.


----------



## 1kind (Jan 8, 2014)

BoneDoc said:


> The capture looks intriguing indeed. I wonder how it compares though to the spider holster, as I was originally going to order one.


I reviewed the Capture, Spider Holster, Carry Speed, M-Plate Pro - http://www.1kindphotography.com/p/reviews_2.html

The Spider hangs upside down and can move around freely. With the Peak Capture, the camera/lens aims down. It's locked in place. If you have a gripped camera, I would go with Spider. If not grip, its a tough choice but I would have to go with Peak.


----------



## 1kind (Jan 8, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> I often carry two bodies - a 7D with the 70-200 f2.8L II and a 5D3 with a 24-105 f4.0L. I can't handle the shoulder strap bags anymore. After a while, the strain near my neck gives me headaches. Plus, I don't like the cameras swinging too far, so I stayed away from BR straps. I most often used Think Tank holsters on a Think Tank Pro Speed Belt.
> 
> A couple months ago, I invested in two Peak Design Capture Clips. I have been very impressed with these. As the photos below demonstrate, I sewed 2" straps into a loop so I could mount the clip horizontally and then be able to slide it around the Pro Speed Belt. The clips are always on the belt and I don't use the holsters as much. The clips are very handy for changing lenses.
> 
> ...


Nice but why not get the ProPad? - http://1kindphotography.blogspot.com/2013/10/review-peak-design-propad-for-capture.html

It moves the Capture further up, offers padding/protecting against your body and makes the setup much more rigid?

Note: I was given a 10% off coupon code to share with readers on all Peak Design products.


----------



## that1guyy (Jan 9, 2014)

spinworkxroy said:


> i'm not a fan of belt systems at all...on a big and heavy camera, it just feels weird walking around with.
> i bought the Capture, it works for mirrorless cameras but on a 5d3 with only a 24-70, it felt so uncomfortable on the belt or even on a backback..i just didn't like the feeling of it..it just feels like someone pulling your belt as you walk.
> 
> i then went to buy the b-grip evo..thinking with the large surface area it would be better...i was wrong, it felt even more weird and unnatural to walk around with and a hassle to use..
> ...



That connects to the bottom, which I hate. There are no choices on the connection. Plus, the lens is digging into the guys stomach in the demo and it would get more uncomfortable with a bigger lens. It may work better in practice though I do not know. I am kind of sold on the peak design leash as a strap and their capture clip for use on hikes and stuff. I was actually just about to buy the leash but hearing about a more padded version is making me wait and see. What I love about that leash is that I have a choice where to attach the strap.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Jan 9, 2014)

pwp said:


> Hello out there! Anyone using Peak-Design straps and Capture system?
> 
> -pw



I have been using the Peak Design straps on a Canon 1D Mark IV for the last 8-10 months along with a Black Rapid strap for when I am carrying around my biggest lenses. I really like the fact that I can attach and remove both of these straps very quickly. I usually have the Peak Design straps on the top left and lower right corners of the camera so that the camera and lens hang downwards at my right hip. I'm usually using a Tamron 24-70 f2.8 or Canon 100 f2.8 IS when travelling in this configuration. I then leave my Black Rapid attached to the foot of either my Canon 100-400 or Sigma 120-300 f2.8 depending on the amount of weight I want to carry around. This method works well with the rest of my lenses when not travelling as well.

I was originally worried about how the peak designs strap would feel with such a thin strap but actually found it to be more comfortable most of the time than any other strap I have used, it did not dig into my shoulder but just really wrapped around my body. I have found that wear and tear on the strap is much quicker to be noticed than others but I would seriously consider buying another for the comfort and ease of moving it back and forth to my Sony A7R by just keeping the little connectors attached all the time.

Cheers


----------



## BoneDoc (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok. Just got myself the PD Capture Pro. I'll let you guys know how it goes


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 10, 2014)

1kind said:


> Nice but why not get the ProPad? - http://1kindphotography.blogspot.com/2013/10/review-peak-design-propad-for-capture.html
> 
> It moves the Capture further up, offers padding/protecting against your body and makes the setup much more rigid?



I was intrigued by the ProPad. But, I have two CLIPs and found the cost of two ProPads a bit pricy when I already had the 2" seat belt webbing left over from another project. My cost was just my time sewing them. 

When I bought the CLIPs, I intended to mount them vertically on the belt. But, I found the CLIPs easier to use if mounted horizontally. If mounted vertically, I was a bit concerned about accidently releasing the CLIP and dropping the camera.

After using the CLIPs on my strap mounts, I like that they are very simple with no added bulk. I actually find a benefit with the CLIP just below the belt. When walking with a 5D3 and 70-200 on the CLIP, the camera and lens rides nicely wherever I position them on the belt. If I carry the camera and lens in front, it is also handy to flip the body up when sitting or while changing lenses with the body in the CLIP.

Still, I haven't tried the ProPad. I may well find it just as convenient as my solution.


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 29, 2014)

For what it is worth, scuttlebutt is that Carryspeed was sued by BlackRapid, and the lawsuit was dragged out enough that Carryspeed gave up. Not sure how they viewed the product as a knock off.


----------



## Roger Jones (Jan 29, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> For what it is worth, scuttlebutt is that Carryspeed was sued by BlackRapid, and the lawsuit was dragged out enough that Carryspeed gave up. Not sure how they viewed the product as a knock off.



Black Rapid has a patent on the sliding camera strap.
http://1.usa.gov/1i9HldD

CarrySpeed LumaLoop and others have left the field or discontinued products as result of the patent grant. Carryspeed was sued by BR and seems to have gone out of business.



> Millionway International, Inc. ("Millionway") and Black Rapid are competitors in the camera strap market. ( Millionway Int'l, Inc. v. Black Rapid, Inc., 4:13-CV-01780, Dkt. 1). XP Photo sells Millionway's products. Dkt. 1 ¶ 17 (Original Complaint). On November 1, 2011, the United States Patent and Trademark Office ("Patent Office") granted Black Rapid a utility patent on a camera transport system and method, known as the 729 Patent. Dkt. 1 ¶ 10. The Patent Office issued a reexamination certificate confirming the validity of the 729 Patent on March 5, 2013. Id. On March 6, 2013, Black Rapid filed suit against Millionway in the United States District Court for the Central District of California ("California Court") for infringement of the 729 Patent. Id. ¶ 12. Millionway did not answer, and Black Rapid filed a motion for default judgment on April 5, 2013. Dkt. 7, Ex. F.[1] The California Court entered default judgment against Millionway on June 10, 2013, and additionally permanently enjoined Millionway and its agents from infringing the 729 Patent. Dkt. 7, Ex. B (granting Black Rapid's motion for default judgment). Therefore, the California Court deemed Black Rapid's factual allegations in its original complaint as true, including a determination that Millionway's camera straps including the "Carry Speed" line of products, infringed the 729 Patent. Id.


http://tx.findacase.com/research/wfrmDocViewer.aspx/xq/fac.20131202_0001521.STX.htm/qx


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 29, 2014)

Roger Jones said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > For what it is worth, scuttlebutt is that Carryspeed was sued by BlackRapid, and the lawsuit was dragged out enough that Carryspeed gave up. Not sure how they viewed the product as a knock off.
> ...




My eyes started hurting after reading the first couple of paragraphs, but doesn't the Optech sling strap have the same principle? Did they do it first or didn't BR have enough bank balance to sue them?


----------



## Roger Jones (Jan 29, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> My eyes started hurting after reading the first couple of paragraphs, but doesn't the Optech sling strap have the same principle? Did they do it first or didn't BR have enough bank balance to sue them?



IANAL but my reading of the 729 patent is that the claim is for the sliding hardware that moves along the strap. The optech doesn't have the slide so it doesn't infringe. I don't think you can patent the concept of shoulder straps but who knows.


----------



## 1kind (Jan 29, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> For what it is worth, scuttlebutt is that Carryspeed was sued by BlackRapid, and the lawsuit was dragged out enough that Carryspeed gave up. Not sure how they viewed the product as a knock off.


That is correct. That is what Tim (CEO) of CarrySpeed told me over the phone. He tried to fight it but didn't have the funds to tackle BR and their expensive lawyers. So they sold off CarrySpeed to an international company. Tim is now focusing on other camera accessories such as PhotographyandCinema.com, Kamerar.com, Mogopod.com


----------



## 1kind (Jan 29, 2014)

Roger Jones said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > For what it is worth, scuttlebutt is that Carryspeed was sued by BlackRapid, and the lawsuit was dragged out enough that Carryspeed gave up. Not sure how they viewed the product as a knock off.
> ...


CarrySpeed is out of the strap market. Luma Labs discontinued the LumaLoop but redesigned their strap and released the Cinch.

There are a bunch still left on the market. JOBY (JOBY is a bigger company than BR and BR won't go after them), OPTech (probably the same as Joby), SunSniper, CustomSLR, and those are a few that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## 1kind (Jan 29, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Roger Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Halfrack said:
> ...


The legal fees was pretty much was killed off CarrySpeed. A multi-million dollar company versus a small company.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 29, 2014)

You can still buy Carryspeed from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=carryspeed


----------



## 1kind (Jan 30, 2014)

Eldar said:


> You can still buy Carryspeed from Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=carryspeed


I don't think BR has the ability to sue overseas. That is why Millionway sold CarrySpeed to an international company.


----------



## Logan (Feb 12, 2014)

I just got the peak design clip/arca plate, and I like it so far.

Pros:
I like it on my belt not for carrying the camera but for switching lenses outdoors. belts are not meant to take another 10 lb of camera it seems. anyone using suspenders with a belt?

It seems durable and secure, not sure about the plastic locking button release, but i think i can replace it if it breaks. there are definitly enough ways to lock it in that i am not worried about the camera falling. 

I actually bought it just for the plate, because it has a loop for my blackrapid strap to connect to. My problem was that it was cumbersome change from blackrapid to tripod. Now i can hook the blackrapid right to the plate, and the plate to the tripod, and then into my belt to change lenses. seems effective but i havent actually used it on a long adventure. The plate does not allow for the safety bolts that my benro plate has, but im not too stupid so fingers crossed.

With the mk2 one, I can put the blackrapid screw into the bottom of the clip if i want, and use it that way. the weight of the clip helps keep the strap from getting in the way while the camera is on the tripod. I will report back as to how these styles work after i get a chance to carry it for a while.

The price was dirt cheap for camera stuff. hard pressed to find even a filter for 75$ let alone such a nifty solution.

Cons:
Cast aluminum can be pretty shady, and all the working parts are hidden from view so i cant tell what they are. the coating appears to be powder coated, not anodized, so it scratches off easily especially around the locking screws.

The locking screws are not yet perfect, they have to be unscrewed a long ways to allow the plate to swing open, even when it is floppy loose on the belt or strap. they also come out all the way and could get lost. a captive system would be difficult but better.

the position of the release button is a bit awkward, maybe having 2 or moving it would help.

the matte anodizing on the plate is not as smooth as the gloss on my benro plate, and it doesn't slide into my tripod as easily, but that could be a pro, because it doesn't fall out right as soon as i crack the screw loose.

all i can think of for now.

PS the blackrapid fasteners are all pretty sketchy and i would like to see a better sliding faster system. easy to sell it separately as an "accessory clip" and tell blackrapid to shove it.

EDIT: can someone post a picture showing how the peak design strap ends connect to the strap? i would like to be able to work them into a hand strap as well as a sling strap and do away with my blackrapid alltogether.


----------



## 1kind (Feb 12, 2014)

Logan said:


> I just got the peak design clip/arca plate, and I like it so far.
> 
> Pros:
> I like it on my belt not for carrying the camera but for switching lenses outdoors. belts are not meant to take another 10 lb of camera it seems. anyone using suspenders with a belt?
> ...


I wouldn't rely on the d-ring screw mount on the plate. Even though it looks sturdy, I don't think the intentions of it is to hang something from it. So just be wary.

In regards to locking screws and opening all the way, it all depends on how thick your belt/strap is. On a belt, it has to be opened a little. But if you're attaching to a think shoulder strap or something, you'll have to open it more. If the strap is 3/4 or more thicker, you'll need new long clamping bolts that can be purchased separately (compatible with Capture v2 only). Long bolts are also included with POV kit and ProPad.

I have reviews of both Peak Design Leash and Cuff. 

Leash - http://www.1kindphotography.com/2013/05/review-peak-design-leash-camera-strap.html
Cuff - http://www.1kindphotography.com/2013/05/review-peak-design-cuff-camera-wrist-strap.html

It attaches via "cow hitch" loop as shown. I have it on the strap loop which will be perfect for the Cuff. You can place another on the opposite side and one on the plate for the Leash sling strap.














Here are some different ways you can set up your strap














GO TO http://www.1kindphotography.com/2013/01/deal-exclusive-discount-coupon-codes-deals.html FOR 10% OFF PEAK DESIGN COUPON


----------



## jakken2505 (Jun 12, 2015)

I use the Peak Design capture v. 2 and the hip pad an I am very happy with it. For heavy gear i use a seperate belt from the one in my pants to avoid them sagging where the camera pulls it down.

It has been in use almost every day the past 14 months and feels brand new.

I have not used the competitors systems and probably never will. 

I am very happy with the Peak Design gear.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 12, 2015)

You can use the Canon Rumors Peak Design Coupon code for 10% off.

Direct link with coupon code: https://peakdesign.com/store/?coupon_code=cr10

Coupon code: "CR10"


----------



## Leejo (Jun 12, 2015)

currently using a
SunSniper strap (was available here when Black Rapid wasn't - is the original Version so similar to BR)
with Peakdesign Clutch
and Optech strap as security if the swivel connector comes out.
Got low Profile swivel connectors to allow this to work. 

Considering adding a quick release arca swiss Mount but have to size it up.

I carry the camera on the strap - when not active, and want a hand grip when shooting quite a bit

Don't have a very heavy lens so not troubled there. If I did I would then consider
mounting the strap to the lens tripod foot - possibly with the quick release.

Do have one Problem currently, the PeakDesign Clutch occupies the complete camera affixment point,
and not just a looped attachment - so the Optech security strap has to attach to the Clutch inelegantly,
and not just to the camera - could go upto an L-Plate but this is defeating the Point of the Clutch
Also I find the clutch in it's basic design the strap 'slips' too much and thus it is too easy for the changes the size of the grip too often.

Works for me, built up over a couple of years just adding on rather than designing from scratch.
Sure would look now more at the products from one or max. two companies to get the result I needed.
Personally don't want anything on my belt etc - though I appreciate the usage for those that do.
Considering a PD-Capture down the line. Then it would be a question whether a PD-Strap wouldn't be better,
though the Joby Looks good, or a BR-RSSport....
Choices choices...


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jun 12, 2015)

pwp said:


> Hello out there! Anyone using Peak-Design straps and Capture system?
> 
> -pw



Yes and Yes. I have the Capture Pro system - 2 clips on my hydration pack for hiking - one on each strap. No regrets. I had asked around on here previously about adding a tether for "added security" and the general consensus was it wasn't needed. After using them, I agree. Very securely hold the camera/lens combo. 

I bought their cuff strap as well and added it to one of the plates. I'm mixed on whether or not I like it. The cuff is perfectly fine, I just wonder how much like having an extra "thing" hanging around there. 

I also use the BR sport sling with a kirk 1" Arca clamp on the BR connector. (neuro's combo) and have no regrets either. 

The combination of these two carry methods gives me great flexibility in switching from strap to capture clip to monopod/tripod without any real effort as they all use a common element - the arca plate. 

Good luck... you probably won't regret the capture system.


----------



## surapon (Jun 12, 2015)

Dear Friends.
I use the double straps = Made in China/ Great and super cheap for many years already, and Never fail to me.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19414.0

Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ex-Pro%C2%AE-Release-Shoulder-Binoculars-Camcorders/dp/B00MQVRUVI/ref=pd_sxp_redirect


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jun 13, 2015)

Don't fall in the pool, Surapon! You would surely sink and we would miss you!


----------



## surapon (Jun 13, 2015)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Don't fall in the pool, Surapon! You would surely sink and we would miss you!




Ha,Ha, Ha---Dear Friend Mr. drmikeinpdx----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## FTb-n (Jun 16, 2015)

Another vote for Peak Design's Capture Clips. I use two on a padded Think Tank Speed Belt. But, I've made my own version of the Peak Design Pad by sewing 2" webbing into a loop that slides on to the belt and clip mounts below the belt on the 2" webbing and horizontally. See the post below for pics:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17975.msg354702#msg354702

I'm now shooting with two 5D3's or a 5D3 and a 1Dx. One body with a 70-200, the other with a 24-70. The clips hold both quite well. However, most of time I am carrying one body by hand so I'm always ready for the shot.

It's handy to slide a body around as needed. Often, I use a small Think Tank Little Stuff It to carry extra cards and batteries. Another handy addition is the Think Tank Skin 75 Pop Down pouch. For many indoor sports events, I grab the 1Dx with the 70-200 and 40 MM pancake as a backup. The Skin 75 is slim when empty, but holds the 70-200 if I need the 40. At least that's the main plan. It has become handy for other stuff from an 8" tablet to a water bottle as well.


----------



## Benhider (Jul 23, 2015)

The black rapid are the best slings, but the spider holster is a nice way to carry a camera on your hip

http://benhiderphotography.com


----------



## pwp (Jul 23, 2015)

I started this thread almost two years ago. Funny how they pop up again from time to time. 

FWIW I did go with Peak Design and have three Leash straps and a Slide. Couldn't be happier with the straps. They've truly passed the 18 month tough test, as well as being comfortable and entirely practical. I frequently work long days with two bodies, one slung on each side. PD is the first of far too many systems I've bought that pass the toughest test of all...that is that my body doesn't hurt at the end of the day. This is huge.
https://peakdesign.com/store/leash
https://peakdesign.com/store/slide

Not so hot from Peak Design for my purposes is the Capture Pro Camera Clip system. I bought two clips plus the ProPads but find the rigid design uncomfortable and impractical when used with 1-Series bodies +70-200 f/2.8isII and gripped 5D3 with 24-70 f/2.8II. They were hooked up on a premium, wide utility belt. It was awkward to move around, awkward to detach the camera/lens from the clip and vaguely uncertain at re-mount time. For a belt mount system for full size/weight cameras, the SpiderPro system works way better. With two bodies and weighty lenses I could RUN with the SpiderPro and feel 100% confident quickly mounting & dismounting. The PD Clip system is probably a great solution for very light weight point & shoots and GoPros.
https://peakdesign.com/store/capturepro
https://peakdesign.com/store/propad
http://www.spiderholster.com/

The PD straps are so good my once loved SpiderPro system is sitting unused and the PD clip system is headed for the landfill. Off brand comfy Op-Tech neck straps, Black Rapid slings and in hindsight bizarre Carry Speed systems have all been expensively passed over and given away or dumped. 

Peak Design? You've probably figured I'm a fan.

-pw


----------



## FTb-n (Jul 24, 2015)

pwp said:


> I started this thread almost two years ago. Funny how they pop up again from time to time.
> 
> FWIW I did go with Peak Design and have three Leash straps and a Slide. Couldn't be happier with the straps. They've truly passed the 18 month tough test, as well as being comfortable and entirely practical. I frequently work long days with two bodies, one slung on each side. PD is the first of far too many systems I've bought that pass the toughest test of all...that is that my body doesn't hurt at the end of the day. This is huge.
> https://peakdesign.com/store/leash
> ...


I solved the "rigid design" issue as shown in the post below.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17975.msg354702#msg354702

Obviously, there's no one solution that works best for all as evidenced by the number of solutions out there and the life of this thread. But, for me, the clip works great for full-frame bodies with white lenses, including a 1Dx with the 70-200 plus a 5D3 with the 24-70. 

My neck and shoulders can't handle shoulder systems, but belt systems work great for me. Granted, when I'm actively shooting or running across a field at a cross-country event, one body and lens is in my hand with the other on the belt. Still, I have no issues carrying both cameras on the belt like a pair of six-shooters (tapping my inner-John Wayne, here). Plus, the flexibility of adding bags for a third lens or a flash (with foam diffuser attached) adds to the convenience of this system.

To be fair, I never tried the Spider system. I prefer the Capture Clip in part due to the smaller camera mount and my presumption that the Capture Clip restrains some of the "swing" that might occur with the Spider. The Clip system does require two hands to remove a camera -- one to grab the camera and one to unlatch the clip. I'm used to this and don't consider it an issue. But, I can see where the Spider might be "quicker on the draw".

One other note. Also made a sling strap by sewing a 2" webbing into a loop and attaching a clip to the end. I could have added slide hardware to make the length adjustable, but for simplicity chose a fixed length near waist level. This was made for occasions when I only use a single body and lens (and thought the belt would look goofy for the occasion). It is quite handy and nice to be able to quickly disconnect the strap. But, I still gravitate toward the belt.


----------



## Dantana (Jul 24, 2015)

The PD Clip looks like a great way to attach your rig to a backpack strap, which is very interesting to me.

But to clarify something, you have to use the plate that comes with the clip, right? I have a Kirk plate made for my 6D, and I like the fact that it fits the camera perfectly and doesn't ever twist. I'd have to ditch that plate for the PD plate, correct?


----------



## FTb-n (Jul 24, 2015)

Dantana said:


> The PD Clip looks like a great way to attach your rig to a backpack strap, which is very interesting to me.
> 
> But to clarify something, you have to use the plate that comes with the clip, right? I have a Kirk plate made for my 6D, and I like the fact that it fits the camera perfectly and doesn't ever twist. I'd have to ditch that plate for the PD plate, correct?


Yes, you need the PD plate for the PD clip. Peak Design does offer a few different plates to work different quick release systems, including Arca. But, they don't offer plates as elaborate as the Kirk L-plates.


----------



## ninjapeps (Jul 24, 2015)

pwp said:


> FWIW I did go with Peak Design and have three Leash straps and a Slide.



Just curious. Why so many? Was originally considering a Leash but went for a Slide instead because of the wider strap. It's a bit overkill for my M3 but perfect for my 5D3.


----------



## Dantana (Jul 28, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> Dantana said:
> 
> 
> > The PD Clip looks like a great way to attach your rig to a backpack strap, which is very interesting to me.
> ...



Thanks, that's what I thought. I'm not using an L plate, just a 6D specific Kirk plate. I guess I have to decide whether I like that system enough to change plates. Nice that they have Arca compatible gear though.


----------



## MiamiC70 (Jul 28, 2015)

Roger Jones said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > For what it is worth, scuttlebutt is that Carryspeed was sued by BlackRapid, and the lawsuit was dragged out enough that Carryspeed gave up. Not sure how they viewed the product as a knock off.
> ...



Sorry to rehash this old thread. But how was BR granted a patent on what is basically a single point rifle sling? Also, there ar numerous versions that slide and convert from single point to dual point rifle sling using same principal as BR


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a Capture Pro Clip, a leash, a pro pad and some extra anchor links. I've been doing a lot of experimenting. Since I have more than one camera body and lots of lenses, it's a complex picture.

I find that my comfort varies a lot depending on what lens and body I'm using. Obviously, the leash is a fairly narrow strap, but it's soft. Lighter camera/body combos work very well, like Rebel class bodies with kit lenses or pancakes. Large bodies are not fun with the leash.

The belt clip is a different story. Oddly, sometimes bigger lens/body combos are more comfortable than small ones. It's not just weight. It depends on the dimensions and how the leverage makes the camera pull on your belt and how the lens presses into your leg. A wide, reinforced gun/holster belt is helpful. I haven't really tried the Pro Pad much yet. 

My favorite serious setup for my 5D3 is to put the belt clip on the left side of a LowePro Street and Field utility belt. (No need for the Pro Pad.) On the right side, I put a Lowepro S&F Lens Exchange Case 200 AW. I can switch between the 24-70 and the 70-200 pretty quickly and the comfort is quite good with the utility belt. I wore it for 8 hours at a music festival and it felt fine. I used the leash as well for extra safety, but probably didn't need it.

Just as when carrying a sidearm, there is no single route to comfort and accessibility!


----------



## pwp (Jul 28, 2015)

ninjapeps said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW I did go with Peak Design and have three Leash straps and a Slide.
> ...


Four bodies...

-pw


----------



## jthomson (Aug 4, 2015)

MiamiC70 said:


> Sorry to rehash this old thread. But how was BR granted a patent on what is basically a single point rifle sling? Also, there ar numerous versions that slide and convert from single point to dual point rifle sling using same principal as BR



They get a patent by convincing the patent office that they meet the requirements for getting one. The invention doesn't even have to work. Applying the single point rifle sling to a camera may qualify as an invention, but I agree with you that it appears to be an obvious application. Nevertheless BR has a patent, it may or may not be enforceable. This can only be determined at the point when they try to enforce their patent rights in court. They won the case because CarrySpeed did not show up to defend against the claim of infringement. Defending against a claim of infringement can be very expensive.

I believe there is a point in the patent process when interested parties may contest the validity of the patent claims. At this point it would be relatively inexpensive to prevent the patent from being issued. If no one contests the claims and the patent office is convinced then the patent gets granted. It is then very expensive to defend against infringement, particularly by claiming that the patent is not valid because the invention is obvious.

Patents are designed to keep lawyers and patent agents busy.


----------

